# Mountainbiken in Vorarlberg



## Strombergguide (23. Februar 2006)

Hi Biker
wer von euch kennt sich in der Region Vorarlberg mit Montafon aus und kann mir ein paar Tagestouren empfehlen. Bin im Sept. mit einer Gruppe dort. Stelle mir Touren so zwischen 60 und 90 km vor. Wir sind alle eigentlich gut trainiert so dass auch einige Hm keine Schwierigkeiten sein dürften.


----------



## sulibats (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,

schau mal auf der Homepage des Montafon dort findest du eine Übersicht über die Touren im Montafon.
-> http://www.alpintouren.at/tourliste/gps_region/tourliste.asp?id=Montafon&css=css/montafon.css
Das Mountainbike-Magazine hatte auch mal einige Touren aus dem Montafon im Angebot, allerdings sind das wohl mitterweile alles kostenpflichtige Download-Angebote.

Ich war vor 2 Jahren mit dem Rad im Montafon (Schruns) und dort gibt es einige sehr schöne Touren, allerdings denke ich, dass es wohl mehr auf Hm als auf lange Strecken rausläuft. Routen mit 100km haben dann auch mal gute 2500-3000hm. Trotzdem sehr schönes Gebiet  Die Gegend um Ischgl (sind ja vom Montafon im Sommer über die Silvretta-Straße auch nur wenige km, wenn auch mautpflichtig) ist auch sehr schön mit dem MTB.

Wir sind damals an die Lindauer Hütte (Golm) gefahren, als kurze Tour sehr angenehm. Ausserdem vom Silvretta Stausee an die Wiesbadener Hütte, was fürs MTB fast zu steil war (allerdings auch nicht als Fahrradweg ausgeschrieben, soweit ich mich erinnere). Empfehlenswert ist die Tour zur Neuen Heilbronner Hütte, von Schruns über Gaschurn, zurück nach Schruns über das Silbertal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (23. Februar 2006)

Hab letztes Jahr ein paar Touren dort gemacht. War allerdings vor der Flut. Die Strecke zum Schlappiner Joch war eine Woche später nicht mehr da. Meine Berichte dazu kannst du auf www.dorgas.de unter Touren nachlesen. Wenn ihr richtig ins Gelände wollt wird es schon knackig und auf vielen Routen sind mindestens Schiebestücke dabei.
Viel Spaß
Dietmar


----------



## squirrel (1. März 2006)

Ich war 2004 und 2005 im Montafon. Dort haben wir von Schruns aus immer Tagestouren gemacht. Die Tourenberichte findest du hier.
Die Tour, die wir 2004 über die Heilbronner gemacht haben, kann man auch vom St. Anton aus starten, genau wie die Touren über den Sattelkopf / Itonskopf. Beim MTB-Club Montafon (Link bei der 04er Tour, 3. Tag) gibt's für reichlich Euros ein MTB-Tourenbuch. Ausgangspunkt ist immer das Montafon, die Strecken sind recht kurz und einfach, können aber kombiniert werden. Als Karte diente mir die "Kompass Wander- Rad- und Skitourenkarte" für "Silvretta Verwallgruppe" 1:50.000, da sind auch Trails drauf eingezeichnet.

Absolut lohnenswerte Ziele sind: Heilbronner Hütte, oberes Silbertal, Sattelkopf, Itonskopf und die Gegend um die Lindauer Hütte.
Ist ne super schöne Region zum Biken. Happy Trails!


----------



## ewood (11. März 2006)

Bin des häufigeren im Montafon zum biken. Starte immer von St. Gallenkirch aus, entweder Richtung Gargellen und dann Galtür, oder Richtung Schruns und dann in das Silbertal, ich muß allerdings sagen das ich noch nie eine Karte dabei hatte, da die Touren so klasse ausgeschildert sind. Ansonsten gibt es auf der Homepage www.montafon.at im Sommerbereich einiges an Auswahl. Und der örtliche MTB Club hilft gerne weiter.
Gruß


----------



## Jobo21 (19. Mai 2012)

Hi, wollte mal fragen wie die Bodenverhältnisse auf dem dünser Älple sind. also Dünserberg Schlins.
Liegt da evt. noch Schnee, oder kann man den trail vom Älple nach schlins runter  fahren?

Gruss franky


----------

